# Other Pets > Dogs >  Yea I Joined, So What? Lol

## pookie!

Figured I would introduce myself, I am Pookie and I dont currently have any snakes at all, however my friend (Coleslaw007) has enough for the both of us! Lol

I wanted to join and just lurk around, which I have been doing. I love snakes and will probably be getting a ball sometime soon, mainly as a "look pretty" snake and pet, probably something Coleslaw can use in her breeding program too. 

I have a few Leopard Geckos at the moment, going to be picking up some more this fall/winter I hope. Looking to get some cool Eclipse/Snake Eye stuff going on, cuz I love them most lol

I am also a complete fish nerd like no ones business, love my fish more than most people and am looking forward to my plywood pond (1700+ gal) build in my new house to house some RTC, Shovelnose, and any Pacu that busted their tanks off CL. 

My real passion and love is dogs. I am a lover of the true Game Bred American Pit Bull Terrier. Not the watered down Pet Bulls most people have (including me). 
I plan on getting a few pups this coming year, a heavy bred Chinaman/Maverick/Eli pup and a Boyles/Bolio pup. 

I currently however, hence me posting this in the dog section, have a APBT/AST cross. His name is Bear, and no he isnt one of those "rare" blue pits. 
He is a mutt, a backyard bred dog with no known lineage. By best guess he is an APBT/AST cross though, far to lean and fit bodied to be an American Bully. 

Anyways, here are some pictures of him! I take pride in feeding him a 100% raw and species appropriate diet, as well as keeping him in a peak physical condition not typical of most of the "blue" dogs you see!















HAPPY BEAR IS HAPPY!


ANOTHER HAPPY!






Oh, just dont call him a Pit Bull, because there is only ONE Pit Bull, and thats the American Pit Bull Terrier and he is at best guess a mutt and is called as such.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

Beautiful dog!!!!!  And  :Welcome:  to BP.net!  It's nice to see more people who are trying to break the stereotype of them being vicious dogs.  I despise closed minded people who label them as mean or dangerous.

----------


## Vypyrz

Hello, and  :Welcome:  to BP.net. That is a very nice looking dog that you have...

Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk 2.

----------


## pookie!

> Beautiful dog!!!!!  And  to BP.net!  It's nice to see more people who are trying to break the stereotype of them being vicious dogs.  I despise closed minded people who label them as mean or dangerous.


Thank you  :Smile:  

Eh I am not really trying to break any stereotype, but inform people that they arent a dog for everyone. They arent a dog that will ALWAYS get along with other dogs, that shouldnt go to dog parks, or that can be left alone with small prey like animals. 
The problem I have is people dont seem to understand that Dog Aggression and a High Prey Drive DONT mean the dog will ever go after people. Some people see a dog wanting to go after a Poodle or eat their beloved cat and think "Oh [darn], gotta get rid of it now! Its gonna turn on people!" Which is completely false, its like me saying "Oh [darn], that snake ate a mouse! Its gonna turn and attack people now!" A little stupid lol 

As with all my Game Dog/APBT friends and owners, Human Aggression in ANY form is something very very bad and completely looked down on, these dogs should NEVER have any kind of aggression towards a human and if any dog shows ANY signs of it, it is to be put down immediately. 
The problem started when people were breeding back yard mutts that werent even close to a real Pit Bull and they get loose and bite someone, then the media says "Oop short hair and blocky head, yep MUST be a Pit Bull!" when it was really a Boxer, or Lab mutt lol or people breeding APBTs for the wrong reasons, such as guard dogs or protection animals, incuraging traits in an otherwise completely people friendly breed. 

Now yea, Dog Aggression and a super High Prey drive is what SHOULD be in this breed, I mean they are Terriers for Christ sake  :Smile:  Makes me sad when people get them and label them "dangerous" for being themselves and true to the breed standard. 

Funny thing really, most people wouldnt know a real APBT if it walked up to them. 

Okay /ramble lol a little passionate about the dogs and dont know when to hush  :Razz:

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (06-19-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (06-18-2012)

----------


## pookie!

> Hello, and  to BP.net. That is a very nice looking dog that you have...
> 
> Sent from my Motorola ATRIX using Tapatalk 2.


Thank you! And thank you  :Very Happy:  he isnt bad for a mutt.

----------


## Mike41793

Welcome to bp.net!  Your puppy is very handsome!

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

> Thank you  
> 
> Eh I am not really trying to break any stereotype, but inform people that they arent a dog for everyone. They arent a dog that will ALWAYS get along with other dogs, that shouldnt go to dog parks, or that can be left alone with small prey like animals. 
> The problem I have is people dont seem to understand that Dog Aggression and a High Prey Drive DONT mean the dog will ever go after people. Some people see a dog wanting to go after a Poodle or eat their beloved cat and think "Oh [darn], gotta get rid of it now! Its gonna turn on people!" Which is completely false, its like me saying "Oh [darn], that snake ate a mouse! Its gonna turn and attack people now!" A little stupid lol 
> 
> As with all my Game Dog/APBT friends and owners, Human Aggression in ANY form is something very very bad and completely looked down on, these dogs should NEVER have any kind of aggression towards a human and if any dog shows ANY signs of it, it is to be put down immediately. 
> The problem started when people were breeding back yard mutts that werent even close to a real Pit Bull and they get loose and bite someone, then the media says "Oop short hair and blocky head, yep MUST be a Pit Bull!" when it was really a Boxer, or Lab mutt lol or people breeding APBTs for the wrong reasons, such as guard dogs or protection animals, incuraging traits in an otherwise completely people friendly breed. 
> 
> Now yea, Dog Aggression and a super High Prey drive is what SHOULD be in this breed, I mean they are Terriers for Christ sake  Makes me sad when people get them and label them "dangerous" for being themselves and true to the breed standard. 
> ...


Well said!!!!

----------


## pookie!

> Welcome to bp.net!  Your puppy is very handsome!


Thank you  :Smile:  

Now I need to get a snake lol is it a little out of my newb league to be wanting a Mystic Potion lol 





> Well said!!!!


Thank ya lol can you tell I rant about it a lot  :Embarassed:  

Guessing no one here yet has any sort of bully breed?

----------


## Coleslaw007

Hi! Brandan got play-offended that you didn't mention him, even though he like never gets on lol

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## DooLittle

Happy Bear pictures very cute!  He looks a bit thin to me  :Confused: 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

> Thank ya lol can you tell I rant about it a lot  
> 
> Guessing no one here yet has any sort of bully breed?


I have an English Bulldog, Molly.  She turns 8 years old in July.  Here she is....



I tried to adopt a Pitbull from a shelter a year ago, but Molly was having none of it.  She was too aggressive....I felt soooooo bad!  She is the sweetest dog to people, but is aggressive towards most other dogs.

----------


## Mike41793

> I have an English Bulldog, Molly.  She turns 8 years old in July.  Here she is....
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to adopt a Pitbull from a shelter a year ago, but Molly was having none of it.  She was too aggressive....I felt soooooo bad!  She is the sweetest dog to people, but is aggressive towards most other dogs.


I LOVE English bulldogs.  I hope to get my own when i move out and get my own place!

----------

_Exotic Ectotherms_ (06-19-2012)

----------


## JaGv

nice looking dog. i got a myself a backyard pitbull half razor's edge friendly as can be but tends to assert his dominance around other males. can't seem to stay off the females though lol. with me he's just a big ol' baby.




*PORKY*

----------


## pookie!

> Hi! Brandan got play-offended that you didn't mention him, even though he like never gets on lol
> 
> Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


Lol I didnt even know he had an account, tell him to quit being a wussy face!





> Happy Bear pictures very cute!  He looks a bit thin to me 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2



Thank you! Lol no, he is far from to thin. If he was to thin he would be starved and if he was starved he wouldnt have all that muscle on him, because when a dog is starved (like any animal) the first thing that goes is the muscle mass. 

Here let me show you-

Overweight bully breed dog - what most people think is "healthy" is actually not at all.




Now here, this is a conditioned proper weight bully breed dog - what is actually healthy, no extra fat and lean muscle mass.




Now lastly, this is an emaciated dog, not healthy at all, no fat at all and lost all muscle mass due to starvation.




Hope that shows you a little bit of proper weight and body shape and muscle mass for these dogs. You have to remember, they are a working breed and as with any dog or human, extra weight and fat is never good and causes a lot of health issues. Fat is not happy. 
Most people in this country, and others, dont really know what a fit and healthy dog looks like. We are so exposed to us being obese that its just natural that our pets look the part too. 

I hope you see that he isnt thin at all and is in a great fit shape. Also, another thing involving dogs and proper body weight, a good rule of thumb is they should have a proper and nice tight tuck in their belly, it should go up under the dog and not go straight across from the bottom on the rib cage, its commonly called an "up tuck" for this reason. 
This dog has zero tuck and its chest looks to go straight from the front all the way to his rear leg, a straight line from end of rib cage to hind leg means you have a fat dog


See how this dog has a tuck, where the gut area is up and the rib cage slopes up into the tuck and isnt a straight line to the hind leg


Okay I am done lol again, Rambles McGee here! 




> I tried to adopt a Pitbull from a shelter a year ago, but Molly was having none of it.  She was too aggressive....I felt soooooo bad!  She is the sweetest dog to people, but is aggressive towards most other dogs.



She is quite old for an EB! I hear they have lots of health issues and die young, but seems like she isnt the norm! 
Dont feel bad! She is a bulldog, as are Pit Bulls and the majority of other bully breeds, they are genetically predisposed to being dog aggressive. Its perfectly normal and she is acting normal for her breed  :Smile: 




> nice looking dog. i got a myself a backyard pitbull half razor's edge friendly as can be but tends to assert his dominance around other males. can't seem to stay off the females though lol. with me he's just a big ol' baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PORKY*


I like him! He is a very cute dog  :Smile:  
Just an FYI, Razor's Edge isnt an Pit Bull bloodline, its actually an American Bully bloodline and was created by a guy named Dave Wilson, he wanted a more compact, less dog aggressive, more "vanity" and "pet only" dog breed, so he cross bred the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier for 15-20 years until he ended up with the American Bully, the dogs he called Razor's Edge. 
All the RE dogs I have met (that are decently bred) are great family pets, usually pretty laid back and mellow, much less drivey than an game bred or pure APBT and superb family dogs. 

Oh I LOL'd like no ones business when I saw you edited out his lipstick!  :ROFL:

----------


## pookie!

> I LOVE English bulldogs.  I hope to get my own when i move out and get my own place!


I dont know how I missed this one! 

I would be very very particular in where you get your EB from. Remember, higher price tag DOES NOT equal better quality or healthier dog. 

If I was going to get something along the traditional bulldog lines I would go with an Olde English Bulldogge. They are usually much healthier and long lived, but its your choice and if your strict on the standards and health testing I am sure you could find a great EB with limited issues.

Just be careful, the show world has really messed up a lot of breeds and the EB is one of the worst.

----------


## JaGv

> I like him! He is a very cute dog  
> Just an FYI, Razor's Edge isnt an Pit Bull bloodline, its actually an American Bully bloodline and was created by a guy named Dave Wilson, he wanted a more compact, less dog aggressive, more "vanity" and "pet only" dog breed, so he cross bred the American Pit Bull Terrier and the American Staffordshire Terrier for 15-20 years until he ended up with the American Bully, the dogs he called Razor's Edge. 
> All the RE dogs I have met (that are decently bred) are great family pets, usually pretty laid back and mellow, much less drivey than an game bred or pure APBT and superb family dogs. 
> 
> Oh I LOL'd like no ones business when I saw you edited out his lipstick!


i have had him since the day he was born 6yrs ago never showed agression toward me and is very friendly with kids and good guard dog he alerted me of a guy trying to break in my home. and he's so better looking than other dogs in my neighborhood that he's been stolen once. i bred him and i would say his blood line is very dominant since all his pups come out more like him than the mother and they were also some smart pups picked up comands pretty quick compared to other pups ive tried to train.

and about his lipstick im sure nobody wants to see lol had to censor it out

----------


## pookie!

> i have had him since the day he was born 6yrs ago never showed agression toward me and is very friendly with kids and good guard dog he alerted me of a guy trying to break in my home. and he's so better looking than other dogs in my neighborhood that he's been stolen once. i bred him and i would say his blood line is very dominant since all his pups come out more like him than the mother and they were also some smart pups picked up comands pretty quick compared to other pups ive tried to train.
> 
> and about his lipstick im sure nobody wants to see lol had to censor it out


Good! Thats the way an American Bully/Pit Bull type should be! Sickens me that people hate on them when the majority are awesome family pets and better dogs than (imo) any other breed could ever hope to be  :Smile: 
I am not to big on people breeding dogs unless they are registered with a reputable registry and are of a pure bloodline and have been found worthy of being bred (shows, weight pull, dock diving, agility, schutz, etc) and have been health tested and are doing it to better the breed, but I wont go off into that lol 

He is a fine looking animal and if more RE dogs looked like him it would be awesome!

----------


## M&H

I have an American Staffordshire Terrier. Best dog ever. She is super sweet and honestly the best dog I have ever known. She lets my daughter walk her around the house with a leash on, tugging her around. She also thinks she is a 10 pound lap dog. Makes me laugh when people are concerned about her temperament and the fact that she is a bully breed. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 













Welcome to the forums!

----------


## pookie!

> I have an American Staffordshire Terrier. Best dog ever. She is super sweet and honestly the best dog I have ever known. She lets my daughter walk her around the house with a leash on, tugging her around. She also thinks she is a 10 pound lap dog. Makes me laugh when people are concerned about her temperament and the fact that she is a bully breed.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forums!


Oh wow she is a cutie! I love that little black dog, Schnauzer? I dig that pattern on her and her little eyeliner! 
I laugh so hard when people get worried about my dogs temperament and how unsafe he is, then you see them and their _perfect_ family dog.
My DANGEROUS Pit Bull is sitting and staying right next to me with a slack lead, and their amazing perfect family dog is barking and spitting and flipping around on the end of their lead not listening and wanting to go after me and my dog. Who's dog is the dangerous one now? lol 

Bear has changed more peoples minds about the Pit Bull types than I can count. People who were "Oh my Gawd a PIT BOOL is moving into the neighborhood!! HIDE YER KIDZ!" now say "Hi Bear" to him and dont even acknowledge me at all lol most times it takes a calm owner and a well trained dog to change just about anyone's mind of the "all will snap and attack" mentality. 

Thank you for the welcome!  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  I think I am going to post some of my Leo's in a few, or tomorrow for ya'll to look at  :Smile:  

You all are a very friendly forum bunch!  :Very Happy:

----------


## JaGv

> Good! Thats the way an American Bully/Pit Bull type should be! Sickens me that people hate on them when the majority are awesome family pets and better dogs than (imo) any other breed could ever hope to be 
> I am not to big on people breeding dogs unless they are registered with a reputable registry and are of a pure bloodline and have been found worthy of being bred (shows, weight pull, dock diving, agility, schutz, etc) and have been health tested and are doing it to better the breed, but I wont go off into that lol 
> 
> He is a fine looking animal and if more RE dogs looked like him it would be awesome!


well most people dont know that it's not the breed that is bad but the owners that make their dogs into those bad dogs everyone talks about. every dog no matter what breed they are will act how the owner raised them to be. as for me breeding i dont do it alot ive only breed him twice in his 6yrs of age to other noticiable bullies as im very very picky on who i breed him to other than that if he breeds again it will just to have one of his offspring. sadly enough the puppy i had from him was stolen from me last year

----------


## pookie!

> well most people dont know that it's not the breed that is bad but the owners that make their dogs into those bad dogs everyone talks about. every dog no matter what breed they are will act how the owner raised them to be. as for me breeding i dont do it alot ive only breed him twice in his 6yrs of age to other noticiable bullies as im very very picky on who i breed him to other than that if he breeds again it will just to have one of his offspring. sadly enough the puppy i had from him was stolen from me last year


No the breed isnt bad. Owners are somewhat to blame, but mainly its the breeders. People who dont know what they are doing or are doing it for the wrong reasons and not breeding stable, up to standard mentally dogs. 
Thats where a lot of the Human Aggressiveness comes from, you cant train in or beat in truly Human Aggressiveness. 
You cant really make a dog into something that isnt already somewhat there genetically ya know? But with anything there are some animals that are just born, not right. Then its up to the owner to put the dog to sleep and/or keep it contained but there will always be the one person who thinks leaving it loose in the yard is a good idea. *shrugs* Thats why you have to be very careful on what you breed, because you never know who will end up with the dog and how it is treated or contained.

I am sorry your puppy was stolen  :Sad:  I would advise against breeding him again though, there are already a lot of puppies out there who need homes and you arent going to keep all the puppies, and you cant control how many people who get your puppies will breed them, and you could be unknowingly producing more and more "pit bull" puppies who will end up in shelters and what not. 

My dog is intact and he will never be bred, even though he is an amazing dog and a great looking dog, mainly because I cannot control what happens to the puppies once they leave me. I cant tell them what to do to keep the dog and the breed reputation safe, and I cant tell them they shouldnt breed the dog X amount of times, I just dont want to contribute to more "pit bull" puppies out there in the world. I mean my dog was one of those unwanted backyard bred dogs who's dam needed to be rescued due to neglect and couldnt be taken to a shelter because they were going to spay/abort/possibly just euth. her because there were just so many "pit bulls" already in the shelter as it was. 

I dont mean to preach, because he is YOUR dog and YOU as an owner are allowed to do as you please with your property, I just hope you really think before you breed him again. Maybe make people who take the puppies sign a spay/neuter contract so the puppies will all be fixed? 

 :Smile:

----------


## Exotic Ectotherms

> She is quite old for an EB! I hear they have lots of health issues and die young, but seems like she isnt the norm! 
> Dont feel bad! She is a bulldog, as are Pit Bulls and the majority of other bully breeds, they are genetically predisposed to being dog aggressive. Its perfectly normal and she is acting normal for her breed


Yeah...I have been very lucky.  She is in excellent health....no allergies, no hip problems, etc...  The only think she needed was entropian surgery on both eyes...which wasn't so bad.  I got her from an English Bulldog rescue, but she originally came from a breeder in Costa Rica.  Perhaps that is why she hasn't had many health problems....she didn't come from a US bloodline....which can be somewhat inbred.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

people will always blame an "Animal" before themselves. With that said ive been a die hard bully owner an fiend since i was a little kid. All the bullys ive owned throughout my life have been rescues. People are always afraid of the way my dogs look but then meet them an beg me to take them home. My bullys are far from game dogs being backyard bred muts but there personalitys are to die for. Im proud to say that ive been able to have the pleasure of growing up around these animals an they will remain in my life till the day I die. Bully Bred ova everything

----------


## Slim

Welcome to BP.net!  The most family friendly Herp site on the internet.  

I urge you to read the TOS in regard to the kind of language that is acceptable here on our site.  Thank You, and Welcome again.

----------


## kevinb

I'm a fish geek as well. I had quite a few rtc, planicep, pacu, pbass, and rtcxtsn. I'm waiting till me and my gf can build our own house for a decent sized pond in our basement. Very nice dog.  :Smile:

----------


## PyramidPythons

Welcome to the forum!  Bear is gorgeous!   :Smile:   Lovely pics of him, he looks so happy and well taken care of.  Long before I got my wolfdog, Kira, my nephew had a bully mix that he had stay with me for a while.  His name was Tiny, because he was the smallest pup out of the litter....but he definitely grew up to be a big boy.  You couldn't have found a more friendly, happy, people-oriented dog and I can honestly say he was a real pleasure to have around.  Here are a couple of pics of him:





Anyway, enjoy your stay here and I look forward to seeing pics of your first snakie...and maybe even some of your geckos.   :Wink:

----------


## pookie!

> Yeah...I have been very lucky.  She is in excellent health....no allergies, no hip problems, etc...  The only think she needed was entropian surgery on both eyes...which wasn't so bad.  I got her from an English Bulldog rescue, but she originally came from a breeder in Costa Rica.  Perhaps that is why she hasn't had many health problems....she didn't come from a US bloodline....which can be somewhat inbred.


Thats awesome! I may have to tell my friend who is looking for an EB in a few years to check with people outside the country, that does seem to be the key. Most dogs that are show bred in the US tend to be full of health issues. 





> people will always blame an "Animal" before themselves. With that said ive been a die hard bully owner an fiend since i was a little kid. All the bullys ive owned throughout my life have been rescues. People are always afraid of the way my dogs look but then meet them an beg me to take them home. My bullys are *far from game dogs being backyard bred muts but there personalitys are to die for*. Im proud to say that ive been able to have the pleasure of growing up around these animals an they will remain in my life till the day I die. Bully Bred ova everything


And thats the way it shoudl always be! A bully breed dog should ALWAYS be in top form mentally and personality wise, otherwise they are doing a disservice to the breed reputation as a whole. 
Game dog or mutt dog, they all should be safe, well rounded, balanced bulldogs. 




> Welcome to BP.net!  The most family friendly Herp site on the internet.  
> 
> I urge you to read the TOS in regard to the kind of language that is acceptable here on our site.  Thank You, and Welcome again.


I apologize  :Embarassed:  I am from forums where we are very ahem, not eloquent with our words and use lots of the ones you dont like lol I will make sure I keep those words out of my posts  :Smile: 





> I'm a fish geek as well. I had quite a few rtc, planicep, pacu, pbass, and rtcxtsn. I'm waiting till me and my gf can build our own house for a decent sized pond in our basement. Very nice dog.


I know I really want all those and more! Just refuse to let myself get any until I have a proper set up for them. Oooh a basement pond, I envy you! 

Thank you  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 





> Welcome to the forum!  Bear is gorgeous!    Lovely pics of him, he looks so happy and well taken care of.  Long before I got my wolfdog, Kira, my nephew had a bully mix that he had stay with me for a while.  His name was Tiny, because he was the smallest pup out of the litter....but he definitely grew up to be a big boy.  You couldn't have found a more friendly, happy, people-oriented dog and I can honestly say he was a real pleasure to have around.  Here are a couple of pics of him:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, enjoy your stay here and I look forward to seeing pics of your first snakie...and maybe even some of your geckos.


Wow he is a looker! I love that brindle on him and those eyes! The golden eyed ones will always get ya  :Wink: 

I need to figure out what snake I want, I just keep picking the ones that are ridiculously out of my price range LOL of course

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Nice to see you join Pook! Bear is looking handsome as always. Haven't seen you post much lately on PBC.

----------


## pookie!

> Nice to see you join Pook! Bear is looking handsome as always. Haven't seen you post much lately on PBC.


I figured you would be around here somewhere! Thank you much  :Smile:  Now I am going to lurk you and eye  your snakes some more  :Smile:  

Yea thats because I got banned!  :ROFL:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

What!?!?! What the hell for?

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Sorry heck for.... My bad

----------


## pookie!

> What!?!?! What the hell for?


A certain Mod let it go to her head and banned me,Chloe, Bill and a bunch more. I hadnt even logged on in over a month and got banned lol 
Oh well, they are to dang fur mommy for me now anyway. 

I heard its boring since everyone is gone.  :Razz:

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Let what go to her head? Did I miss something lmao. I never saw anything that you did that would cause then to delete you.

----------


## pookie!

Her Mod status, once she got turned into a Mod she thought she was something special lol and wanted to ban anyone and everyone who said anything against her.
She banned Chloe a few times and Vicki kept overturning it but then she went and copied things off of FB and got us all banned forever. 

Yea I never said names or anything to anyone yet I got banned lol 

I thought it was funny, I have done much worse on that forum and never even got in trouble, then I really didnt do anything and get permanently banned  :ROFL:

----------


## M&H

> Oh wow she is a cutie! I love that little black dog, Schnauzer?


Thanks! She always gets compliments and her the breeder actually redid the breeding pair to try to produce another one just like her. The little black dog is a poodle/ min pin. Her fur is a schnauzer cut though. 




> I laugh so hard when people get worried about my dogs temperament and how unsafe he is, then you see them and their _perfect_ family dog.
> My DANGEROUS Pit Bull is sitting and staying right next to me with a slack lead, and their amazing perfect family dog is barking and spitting and flipping around on the end of their lead not listening and wanting to go after me and my dog. Who's dog is the dangerous one now? lol


I have had this happen too lol I am a small 5'2" female and walking Delilah had a grown man get pulled into a ditch by his lab trying to get to my dog. Thankfully she is very good at the command "leave it" and let things go at that point.




> Bear has changed more peoples minds about the Pit Bull types than I can count. People who were "Oh my Gawd a PIT BOOL is moving into the neighborhood!! HIDE YER KIDZ!" now say "Hi Bear" to him and dont even acknowledge me at all lol most times it takes a calm owner and a well trained dog to change just about anyone's mind of the "all will snap and attack" mentality.


I love when this happens! My mum wasn't too thrilled about Delilah when I first bought her. I am happy to say four years later she loves her more than her own dogs and feels like a bad a** walking her down the street. 





> Thank you for the welcome!  I think I am going to post some of my Leo's in a few, or tomorrow for ya'll to look at  
> 
> You all are a very friendly forum bunch!


I will keep an eye out for those pictures, glad everyone has been so welcoming for ya!

----------

